# Recycle puppy pads?



## lawgirl

Hi, I was wondering if anyone here has tried recycling puppy pads--instead of tossing them in the trash? I am considering the Ugo Dog and other more environmentally friendly options, but don't want to rock the boat while my dog is getting used to great performance on the normal pee pads. I'm afraid he won't take to the grates on the Ugo Dog very well.

Because the pee pads have a plastic layer usually, this makes it hard to recycle them like regular paper. Does anyone here have information on how we can manage the problem of thousands of pads over a dog's lifetime? Thank you!

P.S. Dogs unlike babies never outgrow the pads, hence my concern for the environmental footprint.


----------



## beckinwolf

QUOTE (lawgirl @ Aug 15 2009, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818048


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone here has tried recycling puppy pads--instead of tossing them in the trash? I am considering the Ugo Dog and other more environmentally friendly options, but don't want to rock the boat while my dog is getting used to great performance on the normal pee pads. I'm afraid he won't take to the grates on the Ugo Dog very well.
> 
> Because the pee pads have a plastic layer usually, this makes it hard to recycle them like regular paper. Does anyone here have information on how we can manage the problem of thousands of pads over a dog's lifetime? Thank you!
> 
> P.S. Dogs unlike babies never outgrow the pads, hence my concern for the environmental footprint.[/B]


Some owners here use reusable washable pee pads. That's always an option. I think they are good for 2 or 3 hundred washes. I'm not sure of specific brands, but I know they make them.


----------



## LJSquishy

I outdoor-train my dogs, but PLEASE use the washable pads if you decide to stick with some form of pad! I think a few members on here have the Ugo-Dog and other potty stations and might be able to chime in here.  I just can't imagine going through that many pads for a pet (or diapers for a baby) and throwing them out. I'm a big fan of reusable diapers & pet pads unless you are traveling or out of the house. :thumbsup:


----------

